# Hypnotherapy anyone?



## ak2218 (Nov 21, 2010)

I was really considering giving it a try if its not too expensive. Has anyone ever tried it? Is it even effective?


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

ak2218 said:


> I was really considering giving it a try if its not too expensive. Has anyone ever tried it? Is it even effective?


Hypnotherapy was done every morning at my daycare. Yes, it helps. It doesn't help anxiety if your not getting a good nights sleep I found.

Me at daycare.


----------



## scribe (Mar 8, 2011)

I gave it a try last month, but gave it up after two sessions. Really did nothing for me except to relax me a bit during the sessions. I think it comes down to how suggestible you are. I simply couldn't be hypnotized. Even as the hypnotist was going into his "deeper and deeper" routine, I found my mind wandering to the sounds outside the window, stuff I had to do later in the day, etc. Plus, these sessions were just too damn expensive. Maybe a better hypnotist would work, I don't know.


----------



## paulyD (Feb 16, 2011)

ak2218 said:


> I was really considering giving it a try if its not too expensive. Has anyone ever tried it? Is it even effective?


you don't have to pay for a session. you can use a cd at home that replicates what would happen in therapy. time line therapy and fast phobia cure is what is used in a hypnotherapy session. you can get both of those on cd and do it at home yourself. also ''parts integration' may be used too and you can actually do that yourself

also a good hypnosis cd to use dailly (not a one off theraputic one like fast phobia cure) helps to build new habits

hypnotherapy definately helps but you will still have to do a lot of work youself. if you try doing the work to overcome your social anxiety without hypnotherapy i predict you will fail because you will be in conflict with yourself and you will also be relying on will power which can only last so long before you give in


----------



## ak2218 (Nov 21, 2010)

paulyD said:


> you don't have to pay for a session. you can use a cd at home that replicates what would happen in therapy. time line therapy and fast phobia cure is what is used in a hypnotherapy session. you can get both of those on cd and do it at home yourself. also ''parts integration' may be used too and you can actually do that yourself
> 
> also a good hypnosis cd to use dailly (not a one off theraputic one like fast phobia cure) helps to build new habits
> 
> hypnotherapy definately helps but you will still have to do a lot of work youself. if you try doing the work to overcome your social anxiety without hypnotherapy i predict you will fail because you will be in conflict with yourself and you will also be relying on will power which can only last so long before you give in


wow this sounds really interesting, is there a website where i can find this?


----------



## paulyD (Feb 16, 2011)

ak2218 said:


> wow this sounds really interesting, is there a website where i can find this?


parts intergration you can actually just do yourself without a cd. just get instructions for it (google it) and follow them. it's very simple

for time line therapy for fear there is a great product by semour segnit called ''vanguishing fear and anxiety in 24 hours'' at www.changethatsrightnow.com. it also contains another technique called ''anchoring'' and also a small booklet which is very good

as for the fast phobia cure i don't know a specific website but im certain if you google cd's for fast phobia cure you will find one


----------



## j a m (Jan 26, 2012)

I feel silly admitting it, but I bought a book on self hypnosis. This book contains an induction and purpose focused "scripts" that are meant to be read out loud, in private. It seems to actually work, but needs to be repeated as the effect wears off.
I am having trouble finding a SA focused script, so I'm looking into writing my own.
Maybe this is worth a try for you?


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

*Hi from Australia.*



j a m said:


> I feel silly admitting it, but I bought a book on self hypnosis. This book contains an induction and purpose focused "scripts" that are meant to be read out loud, in private. It seems to actually work, but needs to be repeated as the effect wears off.
> I am having trouble finding a SA focused script, so I'm looking into writing my own.
> Maybe this is worth a try for you?


Hey, don't feel silly about getting a book on that - that's a great idea!! I must look into that again myself - I keep forgetting about it, but I think hypnosis is great for SA.


----------



## ak2218 (Nov 21, 2010)

j a m said:


> I feel silly admitting it, but I bought a book on self hypnosis. This book contains an induction and purpose focused "scripts" that are meant to be read out loud, in private. It seems to actually work, but needs to be repeated as the effect wears off.
> I am having trouble finding a SA focused script, so I'm looking into writing my own.
> Maybe this is worth a try for you?


yeah I agree dont feel ashamed about it, I think its a strong step to getting your life back which is something I really need to consider doing. Id love to check out this book when if I can, whats the title and author?


----------



## j a m (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks, guys  Joinmartin, I'll check out those hypno guys. I kinda stopped talking to my mental health professional... maybe I should reconnect and talk to her about hypnotherapy.
Here is the book I bought: _More Instant Self Hypnosis_ by Forbes Robbins Blair. There is no SA specific script, but "stop people pleasing" seems to boost confidence enough that I can speak to strangers. I wouldn't settle just on this one, the scripts need tweaking to be custom and there is so much more out there to investigate. I actually emailed this author, asking him if he would write an SA script. His response indicates that he really doesn't understand the problem and has quite a bit of research to do.
I'm not ashamed to be a consumer of self hypnosis exactly.... but there being scripts for astral projection and remembering past lives in the same book weirds me out (though I would like to do those things to, as well as learn to fly, ha ha). Ah, I wouldn't bring it up at a party... unless it were an SA party, maybe. Hey, why don't SA people get together more? 
(I wish I knew if there where enough people for a group on my campus...it would suck to start a group about being socially awkward and have no one show up.)


----------



## Sierpinski (Jun 17, 2012)

Here's a script but it must be preceded by an induction and followed by a wake-up. I would also recommend using a tape recorder rather than just reading it to yourself. Anyway, here it is: 


Now you are going to go on a journey inside your imagination.   Imagine yourself now inside a glass cube - it is a comfortable place to be, and you feel quite safe.   You are now sitting inside the glass cube looking out - you feel relaxed and calm - just watching from above.   And picture yourself at work, perhaps in the staff room - or maybe in an office - watching some of your colleagues.   They are laughing, talking and appear to be enjoying the conversation.   Notice their expressions - as you sit very quietly and intently watching.   They do not notice you for you are invisible to them - and this is of your own choosing.   You hear their conversation - see their faces - and all the while you remain silent.   You decide to move on in your glass tank, drifting on - and you now see your self with friends perhaps on a night out.   Notice what your friends are doing - the clothes they are wearing - who is in the image?   Are they having fun or just quietly talking?   And you watch silently from your safe position you can see that your friends are happy - they are chatting - hear what are they saying - trivial conversation - social banter.   They are not thinking about what they are saying - they are just relaxed, and enjoying being themselves.   And you find yourself watching in other situations - with close friends or just acquaintances - you are on the outside looking in - and everyone appears to be so different - yet ok in their own way.   You and your glass cube glide on through pubs, restaurants and many other public places.   You notice all kinds of people - tall people - small people - some are thin - some not so thin - others are white - or black - or perhaps other different races - smartly dressed people - casually dressed - various nationalities,   So very many different types of people - and all of them are mixing in and accepting each other - they appear to have friends - to enjoy other peoples' company.   And you watch without committing yourself - you watch without becoming involved - as you pass by in your glass bubble.   You find yourself travelling through a park - watching families - children playing, dogs running - parents enjoying the sunshine - you see many beautiful sights.   The gardens of the park are breathtaking - pristine rows of green hedges - flowers, shrubs and bushes.   You are not able to smell the wonderful aroma of the flowers - or touch the fresh green grass - as you are in your glass prison.   And you have chosen to be inside and avoid close contact with others.   Your shyness has - in the past - held you back - you have preferred to remain silent and to watch others enjoying themselves.   And now you long to be outside enjoying the fresh air.   You want to join in with your friends - with other people in the pubs, restaurants and other places.   You want to make new friends - to join in at work - to be part of society.   And you now feel it is time to do something about it.   You decide now is the time to break free - time to leave your glass cage - your glass cube - you want to be free - and you know in your heart this is now the right time.   You decide to join in with your friends.   You go back to their social gathering - and see yourself now - or just get a feel of yourself, back in the middle of your friends.   And you allow the glass cube to land on the floor.   And the very moment it touches the floor it dissolves - it melts like an ice cube.   That is exactly what you were trapped inside of - an ice cube.   You always had the ability to land the cold, silent cube - but you never knew how to.   And now that has changed, you are free, liberated - this is now your chance to be part of life.   And you now see yourself as part of the group.   Your friends can now see you - they welcome you - they offer you a drink - or a seat.   And you see yourself laughing, part of the crowd - and you feel good inside, you feel accepted - you feel part of the crowd.   You are relaxed - calm and confident - happy to be yourself - because you accept yourself.   You understand that life in the glass prison was not making you happy - and now you are free - because you wanted to be free - it was your decision - it is your choice.   And see or feel or sense yourself - effectively interacting in a very confident way.   You believe in yourself - and because you believe in yourself - other people believe in you.   Because from this day forward you will feel calmer, more relaxed with the company of others.   You begin to take a genuine interest in others - you enjoy the company of other people.   You ask questions, you listen - you feel very relaxed - and confident in yourself.   You know you are a good and worthwhile person - and as you are becoming more and more interested in other people, you worry less about yourself.   You are becoming less and less worried about other peoples opinions - less concerned with how others view you.   Everybody is different - you value other people for their differences - and they value you, just as you are.   You are unique, and you are happy to be yourself - you have so much to offer.   When you meet new people, you feel relaxed - you take them for whatever they offer and whoever they are - you feel very calm, and you are able to interact easily - because you believe in yourself.   When you are in the company of new people you positively shine - you find yourself smiling - you give off an air of confidence.   You give off such genuine, warm feelings that other people are drawn to you - because you are easy to talk to and you find it so natural to make conversation - to listen to others and ask relevant questions.   You find it easy to use small talk - you feel naturally well liked because you like and accept yourself - you have an inner belief in yourself.   You are absolutely determined not to waste a single day of your life - you have experienced life in solitude and you now have the chance to live life to the full.   And nothing will stop you - you feel compelled to enjoy being in social situations and you are drawn to other people.   You feel at home and relaxed in the company of strangers - you know you will find something in common.   You like other people and they like you - you like yourself - you positively like yourself - and you now see your achievements - you feel proud of your life and the person you are - you see yourself in a new light.   You want to attract a new relationship in to your life and you now feel confident to do so - there is no hurry and you do not feel rushed - you have a deep inner contentment and belief.   What will be, will be - there is a special person out there in the world for everyone - and you have the ability to look for ways to meet new people because you have choices. You are free to make the right decision to work for you - and you just feel very relaxed and laid back.   You have no rush - and you will now allow it to happen.   In the past you may have blocked opportunities - now you have the ability, you have all the resources you need to allow other people into your life - to enjoy their company - to laugh at their jokes - and to make your own jokes.   You have the ability to think up new ideas - to venture out of your normal circle - to be confident and outgoing - to just be yourself - to understand yourself, unconditionally accept and love yourself - for the good decent person you are - you have so much to offer.   You decide right now, not to let opportunities slip by you.   Missed opportunities are a thing of the past because now you are so sure of yourself - so certain of your ability.   Your ability to be relaxed in social situations - because you know it is so easy - you understand it is so easy - you have watched others - so many people - and if they can all do it then so can you.   It is natural, easy and you absolutely want to enjoy yourself - and so you do - laughing - talking - saying silly and funny comments - being kind to others - complimenting new people - listening to new people.   And this is just part of who you are.   You are a natural easy and outgoing person.   And these suggestions are firmly embedded in your subconscious mind growing stronger everyday.   And now that you have experienced the deep calm of relaxation - you find yourself able to relax easier and easier - quicker and quicker - and as the days go by you feel stronger and stronger - stronger and more confident in your own ability - confident in the process of hypnotherapy - enjoying this experience.   And these feelings will stay with you after this session.


----------



## j a m (Jan 26, 2012)

Argh! Me printer be out of ink!


----------



## ak2218 (Nov 21, 2010)

j a m said:


> Thanks, guys  Joinmartin, I'll check out those hypno guys. I kinda stopped talking to my mental health professional... maybe I should reconnect and talk to her about hypnotherapy.
> Here is the book I bought: _More Instant Self Hypnosis_ by Forbes Robbins Blair. There is no SA specific script, but "stop people pleasing" seems to boost confidence enough that I can speak to strangers. I wouldn't settle just on this one, the scripts need tweaking to be custom and there is so much more out there to investigate. I actually emailed this author, asking him if he would write an SA script. His response indicates that he really doesn't understand the problem and has quite a bit of research to do.
> I'm not ashamed to be a consumer of self hypnosis exactly.... but there being scripts for astral projection and remembering past lives in the same book weirds me out (though I would like to do those things to, as well as learn to fly, ha ha). Ah, I wouldn't bring it up at a party... unless it were an SA party, maybe. Hey, why don't SA people get together more?
> (I wish I knew if there where enough people for a group on my campus...it would suck to start a group about being socially awkward and have no one show up.)


wow this sounds really cool im definitely going to see if i can find it at a local library  if not im sure its worth every penny. as for a script ill have to be alittle inuvative i guess lol. Astral projection has always interested me along with past lives so it doesnt weird me out but the concept of it kinda does if that makes any sense


----------

